# Three tyne tugs



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

Maximus southsider Impetus


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

*Nice picture*

Nice picture, my father John Newby was relief skipper of the Impetus and skipper of the Marty

Mike Newby


----------

